# زيارة المرضى



## الرب الكريم (13 مارس 2010)

سلام رب السلام 

تحية طيبة للكل 

لدي سؤال ما هي فضائل زيارة المرضى
وأرجوا الإجابة تكون من الكتاب المقدس بعديه، بالإضافة إلى رأي التلاميذ، وأبائنا القديسين، وقصص من هنا وهناك   

وشكراً 
سلام المسيح لكم جميعاً​


----------



## أَمَة (13 مارس 2010)

[q-bible] 
متى 25:

31 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. 
32 وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ 
33 فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. 
34 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: *تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. *
35* لأَنِّي* جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي. *كُنْتُ* غَرِيباً فَآوَيْتُمُونِي. 
36 عُرْيَاناً فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي. *مَرِيضاً فَزُرْتُمُونِي*. مَحْبُوساً فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ. 
37 فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ: يَارَبُّ مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعاً فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ أَوْ عَطْشَاناً فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟ 
38 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ غَرِيباً فَآوَيْنَاكَ أَوْ عُرْيَاناً فَكَسَوْنَاكَ؟ 
39 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ مَرِيضاً أَوْ مَحْبُوساً فَأَتَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ؟ 
40 فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ:*الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ. *
41 «ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: *اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ* 
42* لأَنِّي* جُعْتُ فَلَمْ تُطْعِمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَلَمْ تَسْقُونِي. 
43 *كُنْتُ* غَرِيباً فَلَمْ تَأْوُونِي. عُرْيَاناً فَلَمْ تَكْسُونِي. *مَرِيضاً* وَمَحْبُوساً *فَلَمْ تَزُورُونِي. *
44 حِينَئِذٍ يُجِيبُونَهُ هُمْ أَيْضاً: يَارَبُّ مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعاً أَوْ عَطْشَاناً أَوْ غَرِيباً أَوْ عُرْيَاناً أَوْ مَرِيضاً أَوْ مَحْبُوساً وَلَمْ نَخْدِمْكَ؟ 
45 فَيُجِيبُهُمْ: *الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوهُ بِأَحَدِ هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا. *
46 فَيَمْضِي هَؤُلاَءِ إِلَى عَذَابٍ أَبَدِيٍّ وَالأَبْرَارُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ».
[/q-bible]


----------



## My Rock (13 مارس 2010)

زيارة المرضى هي أحد ثمار المحبة التي بدورها ثمار الروح القدس. ان كان لك احبة في ضيق او مرض، فمن واجبك كمحب لهم ان تزورهم و تواسيهم وتصلي من اجلهم.


----------



## الرب الكريم (13 مارس 2010)

شكراً لكم على هذا الكلام ولكن هل هنالك المزيد 
من الأيات ومن كلام القديسين والتلاميذ وقصص وعبر 

سامحوني أثقلت عليكم ولكن كما تعرفون أنا عابر وليس لدي كم من المعلومات 
سامحوني


----------



## أَمَة (14 مارس 2010)

الرب الكريم قال:


> شكراً لكم على هذا الكلام ولكن هل هنالك المزيد
> من الأيات ومن كلام القديسين والتلاميذ وقصص وعبر
> 
> سامحوني أثقلت عليكم ولكن كما تعرفون أنا عابر وليس لدي كم من المعلومات
> سامحوني


 
أخي *الرب الكريم* 


اردد كلمات ماي روك أن زيارة المرضى هي أحد ثمار المحبة التي بدورها ثمار الروح القدس، والمحبة واجبة على كل مسيحي، وإلا فهو مسيحي بالإسم لأن *مفتاح القداسة هو المحبة* التي هي حياة الله بالذات. وقد قال الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى الأصحاح الرابع:

16 وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي لِلَّهِ فِينَا. *اللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ،* *وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ.*

20 إِنْ قَالَ أَحَدٌ: *«إِنِّي أُحِبُّ اللهَ» وَأَبْغَضَ أَخَاهُ، فَهُوَ كَاذِبٌ*. *لأَنَّ مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَهُ، كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُحِبَّ اللهَ الَّذِي لَمْ يُبْصِرْهُ؟ 
*21 وَلَنَا هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ مِنْهُ: *أَنَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ اللهَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ أَيْضاً.* 


أقرأ متى 22 ومرقص 12 سترى أن وصية السيد المسيح الأولي والأعظم هي أن تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ والوصية الثانية والتي لا تقل عنها اهمية أن تحب قريبك كنفسك.

للتنوية - كلمة قريب لا تعني الاقارب بل كل انسان يمر في حياتك.

وبما اننا وضحنا أن زيارة المريض واجب محبة،* ممكن* يا أخي أن *توضح* أكثر *لماذا* انت *مهتم بموضوع زيارة المرضى* بالذات عشان نقدر نساعدك.


----------



## الرب الكريم (17 مارس 2010)

أمة قال:


> أخي *الرب الكريم*
> 
> 
> اردد كلمات ماي روك أن زيارة المرضى هي أحد ثمار المحبة التي بدورها ثمار الروح القدس، والمحبة واجبة على كل مسيحي، وإلا فهو مسيحي بالإسم لأن *مفتاح القداسة هو المحبة* التي هي حياة الله بالذات. وقد قال الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى الأصحاح الرابع:
> ...




شكرا أختي على الرد

لكن بالنسبة لسؤالك التي تفضلتي بطرحه عن سبب أهتمامي 

والجواب أن هناك شخص أعرفه مريض وهو قد قضىى فترة طويلة بالمستشفى للعلاج 

وأنا أزوره من باب الوفاء لكن كنت أريد أن أعرف عن الآخرة

أقصد عن الثواب أو الفضيلة أو ما شابه 

وشكراً


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2010)

الرب الكريم قال:


> شكرا أختي على الرد
> 
> لكن بالنسبة لسؤالك التي تفضلتي بطرحه عن سبب أهتمامي
> 
> ...


 
أخي *الرب الكريم*

في المسيحية المحبة فضيلة نابعة من محبة الله لنا ومحبتنا له، وهي ام لفضائل كثيرة. هي تحرك احشاءك نحو المسكين والمظلوم والمحتاج. هي تحرك عقلك نحو التفكير الإيجابي بألاشخاص وتبرير اعمالهم ومسامحتهم لو اساؤا اليك، والكثير الكثير من الإيجابيات الاخرى.

أما عن الثواب فنحن مخلصون بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح وليس بأعمالنا الصالحة، ولكن هذا الإيمان يثمر فينا الأعمال الصالحة. 

ولكي أكون أكثر وضوحا، الاعمال الصالحة بدون الإيمان بالرب يسوع ناقصة وليس فيها خلاصا للنفوس.


----------



## MATTEW (17 مارس 2010)

*اخي اعتذر لكن انا حاسس انك بتزوره من باك الواجب لا ربنا مش عايز كده 

ربنا عايزك تزوره علشان انت عايزه تزوره فعلا مش مجرد تأديه واجب و انك تنتظر من ربنا انه يديك حسنه علي اعمالك لا ده كده منطق اسلامي زي اللي يقولك ردد الكلمتين دول و هتاخد 80 حسنه 

لا لما تزور حد مريض خليها علشان انت عايز تساعده فعلا و منتظرش ان ربنا يكافئك

علي فكره اخي انا مش بنقدك لأ انا الكلام ده حصلي و فكرت فيه بس شلته الأني كده كأني بعمل حاجه و بنتظر مدح من ربنا 

اتمني يكون كلامي وصلك 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------

